# Initial mods for 300zx turbo



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im looking to modify my 300ZX TURBO, could you guys list your mods or suggestions. thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> im looking to modify my 300ZX TURBO, could you guys list your mods or suggestions. thanks.


 Boost controller , K+N filter , and hard intake pipes to start with. 3" exhaust can be added , or run DP only plus a directional pipe like I do , for that V8 sound. You won't lose any low end either. Run 10 psi to start with , or more if you are feeling lucky. Get a real boost guage before you start messing with the boost though. Get a Razo 340 gram shifter knob if your tranny feels notchy , it smoothed mine right out. I did all the mods above and it ran me right about $160 for all the parts.
Shift knob :$45
K+N "style" filter: $25 (Spectre)
3" hard intake straight pipes: $25 (2 11" straight sections of exhaust pipe.)
Boost controller: $60 as ordered , came with extra replacement parts.
Boost guage : free , came out of one my other cars , $65 otherwise.
Downturn directional pipe (don't want to fry your brake lines , or set fire to any rustproofing) $15 , flanged. 

Less than what you see above netted me high 13s at the track.

If you are going to use exhaust pipe for an intake such as I did , it must be checked every few weeks or so , the pipe can rust and you don't want that in your engine. If a stainless 3" CAI intake from another make of car can be modified to fit , do so.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks man ive been looking around for ideas i hate having it stock


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i have 207,000 miles on the engine but it still runs like new do you think it is worth it to do the mods, i heard these cars last a really long time.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Boost controller , K+N filter , and hard intake pipes to start with. 3" exhaust can be added , or run DP only plus a directional pipe like I do , for that V8 sound. You won't lose any low end either. Run 10 psi to start with , or more if you are feeling lucky. Get a real boost guage before you start messing with the boost though. Get a Razo 340 gram shifter knob if your tranny feels notchy , it smoothed mine right out. I did all the mods above and it ran me right about $160 for all the parts.
> Shift knob :$45
> K+N "style" filter: $25 (Spectre)
> 3" hard intake straight pipes: $25 (2 11" straight sections of exhaust pipe.)
> ...


Someone should make a sticky on this.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i have 207,000 miles on the engine but it still runs like new do you think it is worth it to do the mods, i heard these cars last a really long time.


Yeah my car has 163,000 on the odo now , although I suspect the engine was replaced at some point in it's life , it just runs a little too well to be an original engine. With the added boost I have no problems hitting fuel cut at 6500 rpm , and it pulls right to the cutoff pretty hard too. 
The VG30s toughness is legendary , a lot of the other cars it's in (early Maxima , variants in the Pathfinder and Hardbody , and others) are still on the road , so I don't think dependability should be a problem.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so 207k is cool then , i mean it still starts everytime and runs smoothly


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you should be fine dude I have 165,000 on mine AND I have one of the legendary crappy automatic trannys, I copied all of balliztiks mods to a point ( I had already ripped off the exhaust and done the K&N before I even hopped on the Z part of the forums- my other car is an NX.) Just go over the car and make sure your entire cooling and ignition system is good and you should be fine! These are totally awesome cars! Im running 10 psi with no problems what so ever.......


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what air intake do u guys think is better the HKS super mega flow or the k&n filtercharger. im kinda leaning towards the filtercharger


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Those are honestly a huge waste of money man- All I do all day long is sell intakes and install bolt ons etc etc etc. Just changing to a cone filter is all I did- one of these days Im going to order the pipes to make my own intake, whenever I get around to it though. Fabricate your own stuff man, its easy and cost effective- youre going to get the same power out of doing it yourself the same as buying an hks or K&N and paying a gazillion dollars for it y'know? Balliztik made his own intake also and it works perfectly fine. I actually ordered the K&N mini filters for my crankcase and my aiv so I can do the intakes on my car- hopefully if we dont get slammed with the hurricane they will be here on monday


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

are they easy to make because i dont now too much about making these kind of things


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

cut a piece of 3 inch pipe. It's that easy. You can even use PVC pipe, I've seen it work fine.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ok lets see i have 203,000 miles, it has an open cone filter for the intake stock piping, 2 1/2 straight pipe all the way no cats, (she runs a bit rough at idle missing here and there, but fine on hard/easy acelerations... i'm suspecting its the plugs.. not sure tho cause i pulled one today and it was lookin good yet..has boush platiums.. any input on that??)

these things were already on the car when i got it... 2 1/2 should be plenty big...?? seems like it & has a nice sound too... i will look into fabbing up my own intake, a boost controller and BOV are next, how do the manuel boost controllers work... i know u adjust them manuelly but do u run a line to a knob inside that u turn back and forth ... or??

also the i found my factory blow off vavle or w/e u call the fac. ones, and i was thinking to give it that aftermarket blow off sound.... take and unbolt the line that directs the excess boost into the manifold and plug the hole on the manifold.. this should do pretty much what an aftermarket on does or will sound like one right???? 

i know i ask to many questions... my first turbo car.... thanks guys (i'm used to old carb'ed v-8s the mopars that is) :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> You can even use PVC pipe, I've seen it work fine.


Not this again? haha


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> cut a piece of 3 inch pipe. It's that easy. You can even use PVC pipe, I've seen it work fine.


Not a good idea. Check out this thread. For use in the engine compartment use HDPP (High Density PolyPropylene) piping.

Lew


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The factory valve is a Pop-off Valve. Not to be confused with BOV. They are WAY different


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and no you wouldn't be able to convert one to a BOV


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> cut a piece of 3 inch pipe. It's that easy. You can even use PVC pipe, I've seen it work fine.


How long did it last? I'm skeptical..


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> cut a piece of 3 inch pipe. It's that easy. You can even use PVC pipe, I've seen it work fine.


is it just straight . how do you connect it.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

the piece replaced the resonator and factory filter housing, and is not really in a place where heat is intense. It's best to use a piece of aluminum.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

the best place to look for mod help is here --> http://z31.com/modifications.shtml and stainless piping is better than aluminum, http://www.thespecshop.com/ztekz31.asp


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

how so?

you mean b/c stainless steel retains more heat and is heavier then aluminum? Yeah that is exactly what I was thinking...........put more heat into the engine and make the car heavier too! SWEET


Im kidding by the way


----------



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

turboZX said:


> ok lets see i have 203,000 miles, it has an open cone filter for the intake stock piping, 2 1/2 straight pipe all the way no cats, (she runs a bit rough at idle missing here and there, but fine on hard/easy acelerations... i'm suspecting its the plugs.. not sure tho cause i pulled one today and it was lookin good yet..has boush platiums.. any input on that??)
> 
> these things were already on the car when i got it... 2 1/2 should be plenty big...?? seems like it & has a nice sound too... i will look into fabbing up my own intake, a boost controller and BOV are next, how do the manuel boost controllers work... i know u adjust them manuelly but do u run a line to a knob inside that u turn back and forth ... or??
> 
> ...


I wouldnt recommend using the platinum plugs. If your burning any amount of oil the platinum plugs can be fouled. Try using bosch copper plugs. They make a triple and quad electrode design and are gapped to your car. Ill never go to another plug. Also you might want to consider going to a colder plug than the stock plug if you have made alot of horsepower above factory.


----------

